# World City Rebus #37



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Crystal (Aug 6, 2021)

These are so clever, Deb.

Is it Barcelona?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes, Barcelona

BAR + CELL + LONE ranger + A


----------

